# Lib Tech T Rice Pro HP or TRS



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

I'd go Genesis with the TRS. I think you will have all the control you need from that setup. I rode the T. Rice with size 11 boots and it is just too wide to get that fine control needed when bombing down the hill. FWIW, I ride a 157 Proto at 210 lbs so you will be fine with the 157 TRS.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

hardasacatshead said:


> I'm about 6' on the dot, normally weigh around 190 lbs and have a size 10 hoof in Northwave Decade SLs.
> :thumbsup:


I'm the same dimensions. 6' 190lbs and size 10 1/2
and I also ride a 157 proto. I started on 161w burton bullet. I was at you're same skill level when I got a new board that fit my size and style, it literally changed my world. You are headed in the right direction in my opinion.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Pretty good advice above already. One question in my mind: If the OP is riding/wants to ride "60% off piste/chasing pow", why the hell is he looking at true twin boards?


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Perfect candidate for a Banana Magic. If you are willing to spend the money on the T Rice HP, you should get a Magic based on your riding style.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Nolefan2011 said:


> Perfect candidate for a Banana Magic. If you are willing to spend the money on the T Rice HP, you should get a Magic based on your riding style.


Actually, he should get a directional board. But if he is set on a twin, then the Magic is indeed a better match than the T. Rice.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks for the advice so far guys. 

The reason I'm interested in a true twin is that I try to ride switch as often as possible. I like the idea of being able to land switch as confidently as regular but also to be able to ride out of a jump switch while navigating away from a situation where I might cop a tree to the face. After all, I need my face for seeing stuff (read: perving on shelias). 

I'm interested to know more about the Banana Magic suggestions though - what makes it a better fit than the T Rice? I've read a thread here about a few people raving about it but I don't really get where it sits in the Lib Tech lineup. Is it more of a TRS with better tech? It looks like there's very little camber under foot with the BTX profile, I'd like to progress further with jumps in the park also so is that shape still appropriate?

I'm willing to fork out the cash as this is going to be a long term board for me. 

Thanks again, you lot are a big help.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Oh I should also say, I love ollieing off shit all day long so does the Banana Magic have plenty of pop or it is more cruisey?

Cheers!


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

hardasacatshead said:


> Thanks for the advice so far guys.
> 
> The reason I'm interested in a true twin is that I try to ride switch as often as possible. I like the idea of being able to land switch as confidently as regular but also to be able to ride out of a jump switch while navigating away from a situation where I might cop a tree to the face. After all, I need my face for seeing stuff (read: perving on shelias).


None of this requires a true twin. And most of the Mervin directional boards are essentially directional twin - just slightly setback. Seriously consider the Jamie Lynn, Hot Knife, etc.



hardasacatshead said:


> I'm interested to know more about the Banana Magic suggestions though - what makes it a better fit than the T Rice? I've read a thread here about a few people raving about it but I don't really get where it sits in the Lib Tech lineup. Is it more of a TRS with better tech? I'm willing to fork out the cash as this is going to be a long term board for me.


Magic is considerably different from both the T. Rice and the TRS. If anything I would describe it as a TRS for T. Rice conditions. Fundamentally it is all about messing about in pow and steeps. It does that by being pretty stiff (so like the T. Rice it can handle gnar) and having a pretty deep sidecut (so unlike the T. Rice or other free-ride sticks it is more for tight turns and less for charging). It is super playful in pow and gnar, but in a 'locked-in' kind of way as opposed to the more 'loose' TRS. However, because of the same factors it also a pretty squirrel-ly deck and not really for bombing, long drawn-out carves, etc.

For the intended purpose there might not be a better board - I really loved riding it. However, the thing is that most people rarely ride like that - both because of lack of right conditions and because of the riding style.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

hardasacatshead said:


> Oh I should also say, I love ollieing off shit all day long so does the Banana Magic have plenty of pop or it is more cruisey?
> 
> Cheers!


I think that question does not make sense: Having pop and being 'cruisey' are not opposites - there are plenty of cruiser boards that have great pop and lots of boards without much pop that are far from 'cruisey'...

To answer specifically about the Magic: It has decent/good pop, but is probably one of the least 'cruisey' decks (see my previous post about how it rides).


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks hktrdr that clears things up. Looks like I've got some more reading to do about the BM and the others.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

hardasacatshead said:


> Thanks hktrdr that clears things up. Looks like I've got some more *riding* to do


Fixed/corrected.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Fucking tell me about it! :laugh:

My arse has been hanging out since March to get back into it but _unfortunately_ I've had to travel around the world all year and it's kind of difficult to drag a board bag around everywhere with you. So the snow gear was sent back to Australia. 

I don't really have the opportunity to demo which is why I'm trying to get as much info as possible before pulling the trigger. I'll probably get it sent over from the US to save a few hundred bucks then pick it up while I'm back in Oz next month. We get totally ripped in Australia, not just for snow gear, for everything.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

You could also look into the Attack Banana, a milder camber/rocker profile than the 2013 TRS and T. Rice.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Hey peeps.

I've been drooling over the Neversummer Proto HD in a 157 lately, particularly after reading dreampow's review of his. I'd already kind of decided on the Banana Magic but I'm still not 100% convinced it's the right board for me. 

The main thing that I wasn't convinced about with the Libby was the deep sidecut potentially being a little unforgiving at high speeds. I really like that everyone's been raving about the pop of the Proto too. 

Am I just being indecisive or am I making a better choice in the Proto. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

I own a 2014 trs hp and just bought a 2014 trice pro hp. Last year I rode a 2013 trs. 

I loved the trs last year so Naturally I loved this years model with the added camber under the feet. 

As my riding progressed (I started March 2013 and our season ends in May) I started riding a lot faster. The trs just didn't feel very stable. My buddy I ride with is a very strong snowboarder that blasts the hills on his burton custom x. 

I just wasn't as stable at nukin speeds. 

I thought is try the trice as it's stiffer and in a 153cm has the contact length of almost a 159 trs. And you can tell. 

I've only been out one day on the trice. But when bombing the hill, I felt a LOT more stable while on an edge. It felt like it just cut into the hill and held on. 

Conditions were basically identical from the last time I rode the trs. The TRS requires less work from from edge to edge. Maybe that plays a part in the sketchiness when charging the hill.


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

ek9max said:


> I own a 2014 trs hp and just bought a 2014 trice pro hp. Last year I rode a 2013 trs.
> 
> I loved the trs last year so Naturally I loved this years model with the added camber under the feet.
> 
> ...


Things that are contributing to what you are noticing (Trice vs TRS) - stiffer, mid-wide waist and sintered base. The 2013 profiles are exactly the same - C2BTX. TRS is no match against Custom X (all else being equal) for charging.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Well the waist on the 153cm trice and 154 trs are the same. 

But ya. The base and stiffness are huge. And the contact length. It really does feel like I'm riding a much bigger board.


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

ek9max said:


> Well the waist on the 153cm trice and 154 trs are the same.
> 
> But ya. The base and stiffness are huge. And the contact length. It really does feel like I'm riding a much bigger board.


If Im not mistaken the 2014 TRS is also mid-wide, the narrow version is same same as last years normal waist width. 

Trice is a better match to Custom X but the difference will be evident in powder. The Custom X (full camber) will dive like a submarine unless you like sitting in the back seat.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Ya. I was comparing my 2014 trs to my 2014 trice


----------

